# Has anyone tried 4 patriots food?



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Someone, or the company did, ust sent me a huge crate full of 4 patriots food...it is like a survivak MRE type of food thing evidently, but it has all sorts of crap...fruits vegetables, meats and whole meals, like chicken a la king, and blah blah blah blah....it really is a huge package/crate. says it has 536 servings of food that will store for 25 yrs, and i think that is short. all freeze dried evidently and sealed individually. I think I might make something for dinner to check it out. No one mentioned sending me anything. well, I'm covered on flavored oatmeal for life, and soups. and the rest for well heck probably a year or two.
I checked out this places website and it looks like whoever sent me one of the larger packages, though they have larger. costs like $500. guess its a buck a serving...not too bad....now where is that zombie apocalypse?


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

You might check with your neighbors and make sure it wasn't delivered to your house by mistake.

It happens,
SBJ


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

has my name on it. If they are sending stuff under my name then they get what they deserve..ie nothing, and I get it instead. I am going to end up giving it to my neighbors to my cottage up north. They keep a eye out on my property up there for me, and he is sort of a hermit, and could use a years food probably. going to take some of if out, and keep/store at the cabin, and to just have because it really isn't horrible so far as I've tasted. I could be ok living off of it if I had to and not feel too slighted honestly.

p.s. I made the chicken ala king and it was pretty ok. could tell it was freeze dried but it ok. and the fruits are excellent. been putting strawberries and blueberries in my cereal, no regrets on that so far.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I've heard of them but never tried them. Glad to hear it is at least palatable.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

I bought a small package of it, and am not impressed. Sure doesn't have the good taste that Mountain house has for sure and not nearly as easy to fix, as with Mountain House pouches all you normally do is add water, stir, wait for 10 minutes, I like to double the time to make sure it has absorbed the water and eat. We just bought 30 pouches of MH for our prepper barrel and we do eat some when we are bored with what I usually cook. I think they taste more Home made than any other brand but that could be just our opinion.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

never had that either, if I get the chance I just might give that a go. ya I expected to just dump boiling water in the pouch like a MRE or something, but no, you really do cook it after adding the water. so sort of disappointing.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I always get a giggle at the "good for 25 years" type food when they assume after a SHTF situation, you'll have easy access to fresh water and fuel.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

We easily have the technology to make water. I mean it really isn't that hard. hydrogen and oxygen...not that difficult....honestly not sure why people make water the issue so much or having it. it just isn't a issue at all. right now no one makes water really on a mass scale because there isn't a need, but even now we do actually make more water than most people think about, it isn't pure, because we do not take the time to use pure elements or filter them, but we do it constantly.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> I always get a giggle at the "good for 25 years" type food when they assume after a SHTF situation, you'll have easy access to fresh water and fuel.


I really like having these foods on hand, to eat when we are into something different, and don't want to go out and eat, which we are doing less and less thru the years. I have decided that having MH foods is a good investment, as we only order what we like, and after having tried them for quite a few years, we know what we like. 
As far as having Fresh Water, I would assume, and we all know what that really does, if it were a problem that took down all the electric and gas, our water is going to be at a premium. 
No electric, no water, unless you have a pump/well. We have an artisan spring, so all we must do, it go to get it, or run some pipe to the house, then we will have water. But those who live in a city, won't have either water or sewage. I don't know if they know this, because they have been told we have it all, but without electric, No we don't.


----------

